# Black Sails: Who's Seen It & What Are Your Thoughts?



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not one of those not-yet-published writers looking for an excuse to slam someone successful like Michael Bay or anything. I'm sincerely asking this:

Can any of you get into _Black Sails?_

I wanted to. Last night, my wife and I watched the first episode. It started with an epic battle, then I found myself being jostled awake by my wife. She actually said, "Oh! Quick! Wake up! There's lots of naked women!" I thanked my wife, then stuff happened onscreen for the next twenty minutes. I remained conscious, but the next thing I remember is my wife asking why two women are kissing and one is removing her shirt. Twenty more minutes passed and there was a sword fight that was bloody and brutal. The guy I was supposed to root for won.

So, was I just tired and unable to get into something that's almost on par with _Game of Thrones?_ Or was it all action and naked ladies and not so much emphasis on characterization and plot?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 10, 2014)

Well first, I don't think it's even near Martin's characters and story. So far I've been underwhelmed, but I'm trying to reserve judgment for a few more episodes. 

I haven't really latched on to any reason I should care yet. We'll see.....


----------



## Ophiucha (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, I'm a bit of fangirl when it comes to pirates - particularly Anne Bonny and Calico Jack - so the show appeals to me on the basis of it being a well-enough acted and high-budget TV show on the subject. Though I admit I'd probably be more into it if the fantastic _Assassin's Creed IV_ hadn't come out a few months ago, featuring several of the same characters with better writing and less gratuitous male gaze. I like that there are queer characters, but it's pretty obvious they weren't written with queer women in mind.

It's too early to really tell if the writing or characterization will be good, but I'll probably watch it for the rest of the month at least - maybe until _Game of Thrones_ starts up, although _Vikings_ does start up soon too.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 12, 2014)

My wife and I did watch the next two. Yeah, I think we'll give it a chance. I believe the season will end just as GoT is about to start… which is smart timing if that's the case.

I enjoyed episodes II and III more, so either the show is growing on me, or it was late and I was tired during the first episode. I was never expecting it to be GoT's equal, so while I might have minor gripes, I can keep them to myself.


----------



## Roan Davidson (Feb 12, 2014)

I've seen the first two episodes; I'll be catching up with the third tonight or tomorrow. I'm cautiously optimistic about the show. Good acting so far, storylines that show promise, and I love the premise--that it's the backstory of *Treasure Island*. R. L. Stevenson taunted us with bits and pieces about Flint and the crew of the Walrus but left us to put the pieces together. It's fun to see a high-end show take advantage of that.

Re the queer storyline: I think it ended too soon. If the relationship between the two women had been better established, the betrayal would have been more of a punch in the gut. And I'm on the fence about Flint's ultimate plans for a pirate nation. 

But I like most of the characters. And I love little details like John Silver lying about being a cook. Guess it'll be a while before he earns the nickname 'Barbecue.'

The show's already been renewed, so it has time to find its footing and grow into a series that lives up to its promise. I'll stick around for a while to see if it does.


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't get why everyone is so quick to compare shows to GoT. Yes, GoT is by far and large the best series I've ever seen. It has amazing actors and is brilliantly written and directed. The source material it's based on is even better (or so I've been told - I'm not reading the books till the series end, so I cannot be disappointed by the series' adaptation of the more extensive novels). 

That doesn't mean Black Sails can't be a great series. I think it's better than Vikings (even though I like Vikings a lot too). The characters in Vikings are a bit too... stereotypical at times. The vikings are mean, tough and bad ass and the Anglo-Saxons are mostly pansies. I'm not saying the characters aren't entertaining -  I just think they lack a bit of variety. 

This is where Black Sails is really good at. The plot can be a bit slow at times, though much less so in later episodes. But there are at least four characters I truly love and many more that are well-rounded and interesting. Captain Flint is an interesting character and much more so nearing the end of the season.  Randall is a wildcard. But my two favorites are Rackham (Calico Jack) and John Silver. Rackham has some great lines of dialog and his reaction is often funny. John Silver is by far the most interesting opportunist I've seen so far. That man could sell a freezer to an Eskimo. 

And the series has some hilarious moments. Like this one.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 17, 2014)

Honestly, the show has grown on me. 



Spoiler: the most recent episode



I wanted to see those idiots get killed for starting a mutiny at a _really_ bad time for a mutiny.


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Mar 18, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Honestly, the show has grown on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: the most recent episode



I loved Randall's intervention! That being said, Flint's becoming a real villain. Mr. Gates and Billy Bones were stand-up guys (being pirates)...



Also, I really think the opening sequence is pretty darn good. Better than Vikings and almost as good as GoT. I love that hurdy-gurdy sound, it's very piratey.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Mar 18, 2014)

It's grown on me as well, enough so that when a certain character died last episode, I was not happy. That's a good thing if there's a reaction.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 25, 2016)

Black Sails grew on me for two seasons. In the S2 finale, Flint became a darker, more brutal character. Well, he's a pirate. It's how they are.

Even knowing that, I shut off episode 301 after it's opening scene and told my wife there's a point that shows like this get so dark there's no one to root for. We watched Supergirl instead.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been tempted to watch it, but since I'm using some of the characters for my wip, I dont want to get stuck using Micheal Bay's characterization or adapted history... So I'm staying clear of it.

I'm pretty frustrated, though, that I could find literally nothing in modern media on these historical characters, so I decided to write on them... Then assassins creed and Black Sails came out... So annoying. So I'm staying clear of both of them until my WIP is done.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Mar 15, 2016)

I recently started watching the show. I got all caught up and am currently waiting for next week's episode. I ended up really loving it. I like that I get to see historical figures at the same time a a Treasure Island prequel. And I gotta say, there was an AMAZING tracking shot in this weeks episode (I'm a writer, but I'm also a film major, so things like that really get me stoked). I have definitely grown attached to the characters, even the ones that I originally didn't care too much for. I'm excited to see where things go  Also, Bear McCreery's score is awesome!


----------

